# لماذا المرأة الفاضلة قيمتها تفوق اللآلىء ؟?????



## ABOTARBO (19 يوليو 2010)

*لماذا المرأة الفاضلة قيمتها تفوق اللآلىء ؟


للأسباب الأتية :--

1– بها يثق قلب زوجها فلا يحتاج الي ما هو نفيس .
2 – تصنع له خيرا لا شرا كل أيام حياتها .
3 – تطلب صوف وكتان وتشتغل بيدين راضيتين .
4 –فتكون كسفن التاجر التي تجلب طعامها من بلاد نائية .
5 – تنهض والليل ما برح مخيما لتعد طعاما لأهل بيتها وتدبر أعمال جواريها .
6 – تفحص حقلا فتشتريه ومن مكسب يديها تغرس كرما .
7 – تُنطق حقويها بالقوة ، وتشدد ذراعيها ، وتشعر أن تجارتها مربحة .
8 – سراجها لا ينطفىء في الليل .
9 – تقبض بيديها علي المغزل ، وتمسك كفاها بالفلكة .
10 – تبسط كفيها للفقير ، وتمد يديها لإعالت البائس .
11 – لا تخشي علي أهل بيتها من الثلج ، لأن كل أهل بيتها لابسون حللا قرمزية .
12 –تصنع لنفسها أغطية موشاة وثيابها محاكة من كتان وأرجوان.
13 – زوجها معروف في مجالس بوابات المدينة حين يجلس بين وجهاء البلاد .
14 – تصنع قمصان كتانية وتبيعها ، وتعرض مناطق علي التجار الكنعانيين .
15 –العز والبهاء لباسها ، وتبتهج بالأيام المقبلة .
16 – تفتح فمها بالحكمة ، وفي لسانها سونَة ألمعروف .
17 – ترعي بعناية شؤون أهل بيتها ولا تأكل خبز الكسل .

ولذلك يطوبها أولادها ، زوجها أيضا يمدحها قائلا :
 نساء كثيرات عملن فضلا ،
أما أنت ففقت عليهن جميعا . ألحسن غش والجمال باطل ، أما المرأة المتقية الرب
فهي تمدح . أعطوها من ثمر يديها ، ولتكن أعمالها مصدر الثناء عليها .
(( أمثال 31 : 9- 31 ))
وبذلك تكون المرأة قيمتها تفوق اللآليء
 وتكون فعلا معينة ونظيرة.


م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## candy shop (19 يوليو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااا ومميز 

شكرااااااااااا ابو تربو  على النصائح  المهمه

اتمنى الكل يقراه ليستفيد 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## ميرنا (19 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يدينا نكون كدا


----------



## god love 2011 (19 يوليو 2010)

*واوووووووووووووووو
بجد موضوع متميز
ثانكسسسسسسسس
كتير ع النصايح القيمه
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما
​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 يوليو 2010)

موضوع *مميز *جداا أحلى تقييم الرب يبارككم شكراا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااا ومميز
> 
> شكرااااااااااا ابو تربو  على النصائح  المهمه
> 
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> ربنا يدينا نكون كدا


آمــــــــين


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2010)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *واوووووووووووووووو
> بجد موضوع متميز
> ثانكسسسسسسسس
> كتير ع النصايح القيمه
> ...


ربنا يخليكى تاسونى.


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع *مميز *جداا أحلى تقييم الرب يبارككم شكراا​


ربنا يخليك أستاذى.


----------



## Rosetta (27 يوليو 2010)




----------



## العراقيه (27 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع بجد ربنا يباركك


----------

